# Frigiliana, Nerja or somewhere else for 2 months?



## Deeman (May 17, 2014)

Hi there. We're planning on spending a couple of months in Andalucia with our 16month old. This would be for September and October. I'd more or less selected Frigiliana given how picturesque it is but now am having doubts and wanted to check in with people that visit and live in the area.

We don't plan on having a car, though will likely rent one every now and then.

We'd like to immerse ourselves in the culture, practice and improve upon our very very basic Spanish.

We want to relax in a village setting but also gradually explore and come back to a home base.

Kiddy playgrounds (and hopefully playgroups/crèches) would be very appreciated.

Is frigiliana the right choice or should we be looking somewhere else.

Much appreciated.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Frigiliana is very pretty but rental there might be pricey for that time of year. Also, there are no real supermarkets in the town so you would need to go to Nerja to get essentials. There are several small, local stores but they don't stock everything. You would need to go to a pharmacy to get baby stuff and there is only one in the new part of the town. Nerja will still be fairly busy with tourists and certainly not quiet. I would suggest Torrox Costa might be better particularly as there are good local buses into Nerja and Frigiliana from the bus station. There are all the main supermarkets within walking distance and a number of play areas etc.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Frigiliana is very pretty but rental there might be pricey for that time of year. Also, there are no real supermarkets in the town so you would need to go to Nerja to get essentials. There are several small, local stores but they don't stock everything. You would need to go to a pharmacy to get baby stuff and there is only one in the new part of the town. Nerja will still be fairly busy with tourists and certainly not quiet. I would suggest Torrox Costa might be better particularly as there are good local buses into Nerja and Frigiliana from the bus station. There are all the main supermarkets within walking distance and a number of play areas etc.


Except that the OP won't have much opportunity to immerse themselves in the culture (unless it's German culture they're looking for!) in Torrox Costa.


----------

